# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Đơn xin nghỉ học của một "cao thủ"

## mautroixanh

Đơn xin nghỉ học của một "cao thủ"
- Hôm nay! Em bị gió độc phong toả huyệt đạo.
- Khi ngủ dậy, em có triệu chứng tẩu hỏa nhập ma, nội công giảm sút!
Em xin nghỉ để điều hòa lại chân khí trong cơ thể. Sau khi bình phục em sẽ đến tham gia đại hội học đường sớm nhất có thể.
Kính bút!

----------


## develope

*thầy đồ lười* 
 			 		  		 		 			 			Có một thầy đồ rất lười biếng, thường kiếm cớ để không phải dạy dỗ gì cả.

Một hôm ông vào lớp hỏi học trò:

- Tụi bây biết hôm nay học cái gì không?

Cả lớp trả lời:

- Thưa thầy không!

Thầy đồ tỏ vẻ giận dữ:

- Không biết? Vậy tụi mày tới trường để làm cái gì? Cút về hết đi!

Đám học trò khúm núm kéo về hết và bàn với nhau là lần sau thầy có hỏi thì sẽ có cách trả lời xem thầy tính sao.

Hôm sau, thầy giáo lại hỏi:

- Hôm nay tụi bây biết sẽ học cái gì không?

Cả lớp đồng thanh trả lời:

- Dạ biết!

- Đã biết hết rồi thì tụi bây còn ở đây làm cái gì vậy? Về hết đi!

Tụi học trò tức lắm, cho nên bàn rằng kì sau thầy có hỏi thì nửa lớp sẽ  trả lời “có” và nửa lớp sẽ trả lời “không” coi thầy tính sao.

Ngày kế tiếp thầy hỏi:

- Bây biết hôm nay học cái gì không?

Nửa lớp trả lời:

- Thưa biết!

Nửa lớp trả lời:

- Thưa không!

- Vậy thì đứa nào biết ở lại dạy mấy đứa không biết, còn tao về! ))))

----------

